# Promoting from Blog to Website! Suggestions needed...



## Kiran.dks (Sep 20, 2007)

Guys, I have my blog [edit:closed blogger]. My friends suggested that the content of the blog suits for a website. It was in my mind for many days. Now I have decided to have my own domain. But, I am a noob in the area of webhosting. 

Giuys, Please suggest/advice me with valuable information regarding it, costs involved, etccccc

Recently Vishal has done it with Saurav & Navjot. I appreciate for any help from Saurav and Navjot. Anandji also has his website. Recommendations from him also will be valuable.

Thanks & Regards,
Kiran


----------



## ahref (Sep 20, 2007)

A domain cost between Rs 300 to 400  yearly
And you can also get decent hosting between Rs 500 and Rs 1000 yearly


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

yes.........domain cost B/W 300-400.

If you want to buy from me...I will give a .com for Rs. 350.
And 100 Mb space , 2 Gb bandwidth/Month ..All Unlimited features(E-mails IDs, Parked domain name, Addon domain name, database..and many)..for Rs. 300/- per year.

Server:
powerful Dual CPU Quad Core Clovertown Xeon (8 logical CPU's) machines with 4GB of RAM.
I will do Daily and weekly backup of your website.

If your site is not up for 99.9 % of time..I will return your money.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

@kiran
Yahoo Domains offer .com domains for 1.99$ only...buy from them and transfer to other domain provider..this will save you around 250 bucks...
regarding website I think you should go for Wordpress as it is the best blogging platform...nothing beats it...
As fas as hosting is concerned you can get free as well as paid hosting...depends on your budget...
i can help you in setting it up if you like....


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

yahoo domain activation takes around 4-5 days.
They register in bulk...of all 4-5 days.Thats why they can offer at this price.Also ..I don't think they let you transfer your domain name easily.

Also transferring domain name from yahoo  is not a easy task.Because all we domain seller are direct i customer....but I think yahoo is not associated with direct i.

So,transfer of domain name will take another 4-5 days.

And yahoo cost for first yr looks good.than they are crap.For second yr you need to pay 9.99 US $ (Rs. 400/-)....and they charge extra for all services like who is privacy.

Hey..I think yahoo is also selling domain name for $9.95 per year.I think their offer is closed now.Look at this page
*smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/


----------



## ahref (Sep 20, 2007)

Ravi directi is not the only ICANN accredited Registrar and all domain seller or reseller need not to be associated with directi.

Probably  yahoo has ICANN accrediation.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Ravi directi is not the only ICANN accredited Registrar and all domain seller or reseller need not to be associated with directi.
> 
> Probably  yahoo has ICANN accrediation.


But I think in that case it takes time.

Is yahoo still offering domain @1.99 $


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 20, 2007)

Yahoo sells for MelbourneIT and Yahoo Domains is not instant but it doesnt take that much time either  and Yes Ravi, they are

Kiran, you can also check my hosting packages at  
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66717


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

^look at this link.
yahoo is selling at $9.95/per yr
*smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/
can you mention the link where yahoo is selling for 1.99 $..or plz mention the discount coupon code of yahoo (if any)


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2007)

^yahoo offers domains at that much low price only for 1-2 days as offer also if you are going to purchase there are hidden costs that you ll have to pay during the payment process..still you can get domain from yahoo @3.99 after extra costs...that kinda offer is arbitrary


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 20, 2007)

What hidden costs ????Please share 

As for Link, here you go Ravi 
*smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/?p=BESTDEAL&AID=10435430&PID=2587944


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> ^yahoo offers domains at that much low price only for 1-2 days as offer also if you are going to purchase there are hidden costs that you ll have to pay during the payment process..still you can get domain from yahoo @3.99 after extra costs...that kinda offer is arbitrary



how would one know that 1-2 days..when yahoo offer is open.For that I think one need to keep close look regularly on yahoo website


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 20, 2007)

there is a one dollar extra charge i don't remember what was it for...

Yahoo is not recommended in terms of domain.

You Hoster guys let Kiran tech mania breath a little bit...looks like he is afraid of your posts 

For hosting i would recommend Ravi or Ewebguru both r equally good and close friends of mine.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> What hidden costs ????Please share
> 
> As for Link, here you go Ravi
> *smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/?p=BESTDEAL&AID=10435430&PID=2587944



yes..it is available for 1.99 $ for the first yr.I think this can be a good deal..because it include DNS control also.We charge extra Rs. 40 for DNS control.

If yahoo domain can be transferred ..to another registrar..than this is cool deal 

But to avail this offer one need to wait for 4-5 days after ordering.Because yahoo register in bulk of all 4-5 days domains.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 20, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> there is a one dollar extra charge i don't remember what was it for...


1$ charge is for WHOIS protection which is optional 



> how would one know that 1-2 days..when yahoo offer is open.For that I think one need to keep close look regularly on yahoo website


The Yahoo domain offer is going since a long time. Yahoo is actually losing money for first year of registration, the must be at Breakeven in second year so i have no clue why they are doing this. No answers from me on this Marketing stategy 




> yes..it is available for 1.99 $ for the first yr.I think this can be a good deal..because it include DNS control also.We charge extra Rs. 40 for DNS control.
> 
> If yahoo domain can be transferred ..to another registrar..than this is cool deal


1. Yep, it is but there are plenty of FREE DNS Managment provides and 95% people dont need it anyhow and yes it can transferred after 60 days 



> But to avail this offer one need to wait for 4-5 days after ordering.Because yahoo register in bulk of all 4-5 days domains.



No offence, but this is not true


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yahoo exists to make money and although their domain names are cheap, they will have a very clever trick up their sleeve. Their grand idea is to attract new customers by selling at low prices.

I have heard some where that their renewal price is sometimes $14.

Also heard that:
transferring a domain from Yahoo is like impossible. Which means if you wanna renew it, your stuck with them.They will lock your domain name..and will not give you control to unlock the domain name.

Anyone here having experience with yahoo domain name(renew and transfer).Please come up....post your experience


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

Stop your fights and discussions here...i think kiran asked for help...
Some straight forward facts...
Yahoo domain registration is almost instant...but you can change nameservers only after 4-5 days...
Any domain can be transfered to a new registrar only after 60 days and yahoo domain is no exception and there is no hassle in transferring it...
therefore I suggested yahoo domains coz it saves 250 bucks and after 60 days you get all features and have full control over your domain...
And yes 1.99$ yahoo domains offer is applicable through gift coupons and codes which are available all over the net...
Even askvg.com is registered with Y! Domains...I myself have a domain with Y! Domain...
Hope this clears things out...


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^
thanks for sharing your experience about yahoo. And dear we are not fighting here. We are just making conclusion on yahoo domain service.

We all here are good friend..personally I dont think I have any competition with yahoo or with anyone here.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

^^I dont think this is the right thread to discuss about Y! domain service...


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 20, 2007)

Arreeee yaar!! yahan to auction chaal raha hai.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 20, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^I dont think this is the right thread to discuss about Y! domain service...


why!!!

I think kiran has got answer about hosting...from many (ashok, sukhdeep, and me)So, we can discuss about yahoo also.why make special thread for this.

If kiran has any more dout, he can again ask here.


----------



## anandk (Sep 20, 2007)

njs tells me that u can do all with a blog, that u can do with a website. i dont know. i havent the faintest idea of how to start a blog. i wanted to enjoy the pains of learning so i started a website from scratch. 

most imp : *decide on a good webhost.* dont trust ads. go to someone u know! i had a bad experience there. my 1st host used to fxxxg 'down' my site everytime my bandwidth exceeded, without even informing me ! choto sgstd apna 'tuxfan' to me, and i am at peace now, try him, he is a gentleman. im sure there are other good webhosts too here. 'talk' to someone you 'know' and then decide. again u wanna go for free hosting...or paid ? i went paid. nice reasonable package from tuxfan.

what else ? i knew WHAT design i wanted and what matter to put. i wanted my site to be for the 'end-user windows enthusiast' (like me). *so be clear who u r targetting the site at! you want to target India - or the world ? decide on a NICHE, dont just ape ! * vishal has targetted his at 'wanna be' win/os hackers, as i c, and yes he can do that, as he has a lot of reg hacks and tweaks up his sleeve ! 

i retained a student for doing the coding, designed the artwork done to my taste from an artist (they learnt as much from me, as i from them). and then  hosted it. decide on a good domain name.

i didnt bother about backlinks or alexa nor seo (just added meta tags and that too wrongly   here agn njs corrected me)... nor anything else, just focussed on my content, and i update it almost every other day! honestly *havent done proper seo on it yet*, maybe some day i'll learn a little about it and fine tune it 'seo' wise. but still gives me a kick when a search engine like Live/- puts me on the 1st page for basic searches like : make vista faster or even windows vista service pack 1. my awstats show a daily hits figure between 16-18000. and i dont thinks thats bad for a site launched on 27th May, 2007. so i always say : CONTENT IS KING !

hits ? write something controversial once in awhile...

my rss : waznt working till about  2-3 weeks back ! agn njs helped me here. i presume they are working now 

starting and running a website is work, rest assured. i enjoy it so its not work for me  For me its a 'work of art'  i did it for myself, not worrying whether anyone would like it, honestly!  but thankfully im getting nice hits. my hits from US far outnumber the sum total of hits from all other countries put together.

just thinking aloud  and writing on the spur of the moment as u  mentioned my name ... hope i dont sound incoherent  whew, dont think iv ever written such an impromptu long post... always prefer to write such long ones b4 hand, in a notepad and then copy-paste. btw if u havent vztd my site recently, do check it out and giv sgstn www.winvistaclub.com

have fun !


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely on the target anandk...
@Kiran
Your search ends at one man..Ashish(Tuxfan)...Such a helpful guy...wont just tell you buy from him till you are convinced about what you are getting and what you actually need...Always there to help even on small problems...
Just consult him and you wont need to look further...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 21, 2007)

Many Thanks for all your replies guys.
It seems like Yahoo domain is a better option. But is transferring domain to other host a messy process?

Wordpress seems to be the best option for hosting. Going by anand answers, I feel that one needs a programming language for making a website.. Isn't it?   

Regarding hosting, I think paid is better option. Free hosting includes ads I guess. I don't want any external ads in my website. I want to include Google Adsense and Adbrite myself.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope transferring the domain isnt messy at all if u take tyhe domain from a good reseller wich gives u all the features..
If u plan to mod ur WP urself then u shd know html,css,php,sql basics i think..
also not all free hosts include ads..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Nope transferring the domain isnt messy at all if u take tyhe domain from a good reseller wich gives u all the features..


yes , it is very simple process.Ystersday only I transfered one domain name..and it took only 5 min.

but I am not sure abt yahoo domain service.Because if they lock your domain name, than in that case you have to stick with yahoo.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 21, 2007)

Ya, I know that all free hosting doesn't have ads, but the good ones do have it. Others which don't  have ads have lot of constraints like bandwidth...etccc


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

^^^^^^^
110mb.com
It is good with good package.Only restriction is SMTP is off.

If is good idea to start with free hosting..than shift to paid hosting.

Me started same way.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 21, 2007)

Anandk is bang on target. Content is the MOST IMPORTANT thing of a website. Looks doesn't matter. This is what I learnt from my 50 days of blogging. No SEO trick can bring traffic to your site as much as good content can. I haven't applied any seo and yet I get decent ranking on google search results. Hell!! I don't even have metatags!! 

I get an average of 400 hits/day and 5.8% of my traffic comes from google search while another 7.5% comes directly. Sometimes even routine keywords thrown into google brings up my blog in the first page. Every time a visitor comes from google it gets me thrilled. Here are some actual keywords visitors used and came to my site along with the search result ranking.

"email that will self delete" - my blog on 5th place, page 1
*www.google.com/search?q=email that...n&rls=GGLJ,GGLJ:2006-19,GGLJ:en&start=50&sa=N

"Extract Any Archive  " - page 1, 7th place
*www.google.co.in/search?q=Extract ...ient=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial

"image sharing" - page 1, 9th place
*www.google.com/search?q=image shar...rosoft:*:IE-Address&rlz=1I7TSHB&start=50&sa=N

"remove author's name from word" - page 1, 3rd place
*www.google.com/search?client=opera...me+from+word&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

Some weird and amazing searches brought visitors to my site too. Like

"dark spots on cd surface" - *page 1, 1st place!!*
*www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=dark spots on cd surface

"windows registry editor linux" - page 1, 8th place (registry editor for linux??)
*www.google.com/search?q=windows re...g.mozilla:cs-CZ:official&hs=atw&start=20&sa=N

Now this is the ultimate"

"is equal to" - page 1, 5th place
*www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=is+equal+to&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

How did this happen? Honestly, I don't know. Just have good contents on your site and leave the rest to google. That's the best SEO advice I can give you.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> yes , it is very simple process.Ystersday only I transfered one domain name..and it took only 5 min.
> 
> but I am not sure abt yahoo domain service.Because if they lock your domain name, than in that case you have to stick with yahoo.



They lock domain names from transferring?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> They lock domain names from transferring?


I don't have any idea about yahoo domain service.This can be conformed from any existing yahoo domain customer.

If they can see any option to lock and unlock domain name in yahoo domain control panel....than it depend on customer to lock and unlock the domain name.

But if it is not available, or disable than you cant do anything.


----------



## amanjagga (Sep 21, 2007)

Auction...............................
I have more cheap offers

Domain registration Rs 320-/for .com
For Hosting see my thread for various

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66557

YOu can also visit www.hhostingg.com

Better than anyone else


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

@Ravi

For information... few Facts...

Domain Booking with Yahoo is Instant... to Issue whats so Ever... there is no Hidden Cost... it is exact USD 1.99 ...

Next year Yahoo will autometically charge the CC for USD 9.95...

Yahoo Bundles advance DNS Controls which is Rs. 50/- optional with DirectI Resellers...

Yahoo Takes 5 days if some one wants to transfer domain from Yahoo to any other domain registrar....

@Kiran

When u go for the site... all things are changeable and Corretable Like Domain Registrar or Hosting or sutff... those Can be think of Later on... where to go what to do...

But I would say right now Concentrate on one Factor which is un-changable... which is the name of the domain... !!!!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> @Ravi
> 
> For information... few Facts...
> 
> Domain Booking with Yahoo is Instant... to Issue whats so Ever... there is no Hidden Cost... it is exact USD 1.99 ...


thanks for updating me.Actually I dont have any personal experience with yahoo domain registration.......I was told this by one of online friend



> ]
> Yahoo Bundles advance DNS Controls which is Rs. 50/- optional with DirectI Resellers...


But with direct I, who is who privacy is free. And I think 95% people dont use DNS service..but wish to have who is who privacy.

I dont know But I have heard that yahoo charge extra for who is who privacy

Thanks @choto ..Actually I was little confused  of yahoo service.

I will also suggest @kiran
start searching your .com name.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 21, 2007)

Cheeta is always fast than me to answer questions.  Change name to *SUPER FAST CHeeta* bro 

Let me make a conclusion on this more appropraitely titled "*Yahoo Domains*" thread LOL

1. Yahoo Domain registration is Instant
2. They charge 2$ for First year
3. You can transfer the Domain and they cannot lock your domain...they have some ICANN Standards to follow
4. They charge 1$ for Whois Protection
5. DNS management comes Free.
6. They resell for MelbourneIT

And Kiran, Good luck for your site bro  Anything else do post


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

@kiran

Ya choto is right even I recently registered my domain on yahoo(will launch  my site soon... these days me super busy in office)

And its exactly 1.99 USD and need not to worry about changing host or domain transfer

Just think about ur .com name


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

sukhdeep post clears everything. 

And yeah @choto cheeta ..U sud be renamed as SUPERFAST cheeta..


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 21, 2007)

^^Ask raboo to rename him


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 21, 2007)

He He... 

thnx for the Comments guys...



			
				Ravi said:
			
		

> But with direct I, who is who privacy is free. And I think 95% people dont use DNS service..but wish to have who is who privacy.



Agree... when you have everyDNS.net who needs Paid Service  but yeah Who IS privacy is one good option tooo....

anyway lets all agree one one front...

@Kiran

Bro dont get confuse in this mess what we created... just now start thinking for a Good .com domain name...  finding one Good .com is really important... Ask Piyush...  its so hard that u would rip your hair off


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Choto Cheeta and Sukhdeep! That was a relieving anwer. I was in a dilemma regarding Yahoo services. Now it's clear. 

But I still have one BIG question! I dono any web programming languages. I do have a blog by which I know how to post a article....
I heard that there are manu user friendly GUI based utilities for posting in website. Could you ellaborate on it...

I also tried out Wordpress free blog. I am conversant with it. Is it gonna be the same method if I use download wordpress and use for my website? Hope I am clear in expressing things to you...

If this question is cleared, I am on the way to look for a .com name for my website!


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 22, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I also tried out Wordpress free blog. I am conversant with it. Is it gonna be the same method if I use download wordpress and use for my website?
> website!


If you download and install wordpress for your website, its just like working in wordpress. No programming required as such


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes you dont knew to know any programming language to use Wordpress...Its as simple as blogger but much more powerful...Also there are many plugins which will assist you in a number of other tasks such as adding Adsense code if you donot know HTML,PHP etc...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Good news! Thanks guys. 
Now I am on the way looking for a .com name...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

Kiran said:
			
		

> But I still have one BIG question! I dono any web programming languages. I do have a blog by which I know how to post a article....
> I heard that there are manu user friendly GUI based utilities for posting in website. Could you ellaborate on it...



Well as I said dont rip ur hair out right now... now just think for a good solid / rocking domain name


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok mate...
I went for yahoo domain registration...but it says $9.95 per year!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

use this link please *smallbusiness.yahoo.com/domains/?p=BESTDEAL&AID=10435430&PID=2587944


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks Saurav,... I am in the middle of the process of registration. Yahoo says $9.95 from second year onwards...
Can I change the hosting to other service with-in this year?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

well its not hosting u are buying its just domain  but answer is yeah... u can change any time after 60 days of registration


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Ok baba...mistake hogaya... Shamasi! 

Hurray! It's all done...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 22, 2007)

You don't need to learn any language to blog or even make a Fully Blown site. CMS and Blogs do your job easily.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 22, 2007)

Hurray! It's all done...[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Hey..congrats.Have you got new domain name.??
> what domain name you registered?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 22, 2007)

What i can suggest bro, is that you download EasyPHP or XAAMP and convert your PC into a Server.

Install Wordpress or other PHP scripts and work with them and get comfortable. Once done, get a Domain and hosting. 

You can do this now aswell on feww hosting but it can be combersome to edit files and wait.....etc...on your PC ...you can work and test fast and reinstall in a sec in case anything goes wrong 

*LOL, i got busy while writing this post and clicking Submit and by the Time i do, 10 news posts and Domain is already bought.......EVERYONE is super Fast cheeta these days.......Sangat ka asar i guess   *


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 22, 2007)

It took you more than a day to write posts?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 22, 2007)

HEHE, nah.....i got online an hour ago on Digit and was replying to this post 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=611567&postcount=40


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 22, 2007)

whats the name..


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 22, 2007)

i have a doubt plz some one clear me :

suppose i have a Domain name like WWW.kakkar.com can i be able to put my 

forum in it like this way www.kakkar.com/forum ?

also since i m a Noob i will be using Joomla for my web site how diffrent is it 

from Wordpress ?  Do Cpannel provide the abality to install Wordpress ?


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

Well Digit forum is installed just like you have mentioned 
WP is limited to blogs while Joomla is for designing wide range of websites...
Yes nowadays most cpanels have fantastico which makes it easy to install WP from cpanel but I wont recommend using it...


----------



## ahref (Sep 22, 2007)

> Yes nowadays most cpanels have fantastico which makes it easy to install WP from cpanel but I wont recommend using it...


Why you don't recommend fantastico. It makes jobs easier.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 22, 2007)

Even i prefer that u shd upload and install the scripts urself...
You ll learn more that way..


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 22, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Why you don't recommend fantastico. It makes jobs easier.



WP installation is not difficult even traditional way and fantastico does create problems sometimes which are hard to detect...
And yes as pathiks rightly said...you learn a lot through simple WP installation..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks once again guys. 

The domain I have registered is www.kiran-world.com
I initially thought of making it tech related only, but have changed it to be more than just tech stuff, hence the name kiran-world.

Ankur, I can't make my lappy as a server now, because current internet speed is pathetic.  I am in process of getting connected to a good speed connection. 

Henceforth, I am looking for a easiest way to build site using Wordpress and transfer all content from my blog to the website. I also have created a blog in wordpress free blog. 

Could you guys shed some light on this.....?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

^^^

Think that later  its step by step  now start thinking for the hosting !!! Tell me are u just planing to host a Blog ??


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 22, 2007)

Ya, I have plans only for a Blog. No forum as of now....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 22, 2007)

Then why dont u buy that USD 10 hosting from Wordpress it self as ifyou do they will allow you to park the domain at their place... 

So fron then on, you.wordpress.com will open as www.your-domain.com and as you have DNS control you can always use Google Apps or MSN Domain Email for emailing purpose by parking the mail at their servers


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Thanks once again guys.
> 
> The domain I have registered is www.kiran-world.com
> I initially thought of making it tech related only, but have changed it to be more than just tech stuff, hence the name kiran-world.
> ...



Sorry it wasnt me suggesting you to make your lappy into a server..I know what resources it takes if your blog becomes a hit...ask ashish  

Anyway...You should have bought a shorter domain and one without the hyphen to make it a SEO friendly domain....anyway you can always shift later..just concentrate on the content...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Then why dont u buy that USD 10 hosting from Wordpress it self as ifyou do they will allow you to park the domain at their place...
> 
> So fron then on, you.wordpress.com will open as www.your-domain.com and as you have DNS control you can always use Google Apps or MSN Domain Email for emailing purpose by parking the mail at their servers



Bad suggestion as he will not get complete control over his blog. he can't edit themes and neither he can monetize his site. Not good. Better get a cheap hosting and setup your own wordpress blog. You can wait a few days more as Wordpress 2.3 is round the corner. It would be pain to install WP 2.2.3 now and updating to 2.3 later.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

@Ankur: Oops! Sorry ankur!  I posted it in hurry becoz India, Australia match was a thriller! 



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Bad suggestion as he will not get complete control over his blog. he can't edit themes and neither he can monetize his site. Not good. Better get a cheap hosting and setup your own wordpress blog. You can wait a few days more as Wordpress 2.3 is round the corner. It would be pain to install WP 2.2.3 now and updating to 2.3 later.



Ok...Does that mean I should also transfer domain to that host? I can't do that till 60 days in yahoo domain...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^

No u dont have to do such 

U park the Domain at ur Hosting place which has nothing to do with Domain transfer  So now Lets discusss your Budget for Hosting  ?? TuxFAN / Shukhdeep / href / RAVI all offers hosting start talking with them see if you can manage one good deal or not


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Sep 23, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Then why dont u buy that USD 10 hosting from Wordpress it self as ifyou do *they will allow you to park the domain at their place*...
> 
> So fron then on, you.wordpress.com will open as www.your-domain.com and as you have DNS control you can always use Google Apps or MSN Domain Email for emailing purpose by parking the mail at their servers



what does Parking means ?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

you point the domain towards a hosting server address  and u configure the Hosting server to host the domain...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

Hmmm....and what'z that Hypen issue? Is it gonna make a big difference in traffic capture?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

personally I would say NONE  you name is not a Keyword  so nothing much differce would happen


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok.. So I need to find a good host now...! 

Now Saurav, why are you in Hidden mode?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 23, 2007)

He is MR India.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Ok.. So I need to find a good host now...!



Yeah 



> Now Saurav, why are you in Hidden mode?



hey Navjot Gave me a Name  Mr. India  but no, there is no special reason for it...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2007)

^^^
i saw the payment mode on yahoo is credit card, now can we use any other means?

as unemployed students who are still in college like me don't have CC


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 23, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> ^^^
> i saw the payment mode on yahoo is credit card, now can we use any other means?
> 
> as unemployed students who are still in college like me don't have CC



No yahoo has only CC option... no other mean... and for ur concern I guess the DirectI resellers are best options


----------



## ahref (Sep 23, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> WP installation is not difficult even traditional way and fantastico does create problems sometimes which are hard to detect...
> And yes as pathiks rightly said...you learn a lot through simple WP installation..


There is nothing much to learn in direct Installation. Other than spending time and bandwidth first downloading script than uploading on your server.



> saw the payment mode on yahoo is credit card, now can we use any other means?
> 
> as unemployed students who are still in college like me don't have CC


@gary4gar you can find a domain reseller in your city also, and can buy directly from them. 

Alternatively maximum Indian companies provide offline payment option.

@Kiran_tech_mania Hyphen will not affect your traffic, but it create problem in making it brand or easy to remember name.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

1. Fantastico doesnt create much problems. I dont know if you guys know that FANTASTICO is coded by Indians and guy called Mahendra.......any errors and ask him to fix it for you 

2. No worries on Hypen Issue Kiran 
3. Like Navjot suggested, go for self hosted blog since it allows more control on Skins and Addons.  Here is the process
You will need to get the hosting account setup at some host
Once the Account is setup at their Server, they will provide you with two or more nameservers.
After that, Login to your Domain Panel and change Nameservers from Yahoo to these nameservers. Remember to REMOVE Yahoo Nameservers and not just add these nameservers to the list
4. With Credit Card, getting services or products on Internet is very difficult. IF you guys have HDFC bank Account, you can take advantage of *HDFC Virtual Cards* 

5. For lots of people who get confused on Transfer and Nameservers. Your Website is splitted into two parts, Domain and Hosting. A Domain is linking to a Hosting Server. Your can change Nameservers and use Any Webhosting provider in the world. Transfer is when you want your Domain out of control of Some Registrar and move to a new Domain Registrar. 

PS: I dont know why *DirectI* is so hyped over here  I am not a DirectI reseller incase anyone wanna know


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Sep 23, 2007)

I never said that there will be any issues with the hyphen..
I just said that it would be a little less SEO friendly domain which is a fact...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok guys...I think www.kiran-world.com is simplest to remember? What say guys? 

Saurav, now moving on to hosting....As of now I have a budget of around 300/annum. With this budget, I am looking for a well reputed, consistent performer host with good bandwidth allocation....

BTW, tuxfan...where are you? Could you tell me your offers?

Then once I decide the host, I think I should upload the Wordpress 2.2 files on to it & start to build website.....right?


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 23, 2007)

^^ 
Try to see some names without any dashes. You'll never know when your site becomes popular. You dont want to miss traffic to kiranworld.com 

Once you decide on the host, I think you need to wait for some time for the DNS things (I don't know what they're) to happen which It took 2-3 days for my blog. 

Also with WP you can build a static site and use as a CMS (you got themes for it also) but IMO it's not better to use WP if you don't want to use it for blogging purpose. 

By the way, is 300/annum in $ or Rs?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

DNS changes can take upto 24hrs but mostly they are done 3-4 hrs. Use OpenDNS service for even faster propogation 

Since, the owner of domain vists his site frequently, DNS changes take time on their PC because of DNS cache.....you can FlushDNS using ipconfig /flushdns

*@Kiran* - Rs 300 budget is kinda on a low side, but can you please post your Requirements. "*good bandwidth allocation*" might have different meaning for you then someone else so please post as what your consider "good"


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

You are right. But, I came to know from my blog experience that people are generally directed to my blog by search engine. Then if they like the site, they bookmark the site or get subscribed to RSS feed. Hence I think the current name will do...or else I should shell out another $1.99 for a new domain.   What say? 

It is definetly not $300 at this time! I may extend my budget to another Rs.100 ... SO finally budget is Rs.400/-.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 23, 2007)

Domain names should be kept as simple and smaller as possible. With a dash, it becomes a bit ugly to name it.

BTW kiranworld.com is available for registration. (But I noticed that it was deleted by somebody. - Caution)


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 23, 2007)

Ok guys....Thanks for all suggestions. But I am not thinking to change the domain. Let it be the same. 
Let aside the name, now I am thinking of the most important one for a website-it's hosting. Could you give suggestions for host & platform? Wordpress is my choice as of now....

BTW, navjot, What do you mean by it got deleted?


----------



## ahref (Sep 23, 2007)

> BTW, navjot, What do you mean by it got deleted?



Probably he means that, previously that domain was registered, but later not renewed and hence get deleted from registry.


----------



## Anindya (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG i really learnt soooo many things by following this thread. and i will continue to follow it. a big thanks to all the guys those who have questioned and answered here. but still can anyone suggest me a site through which i can get a clear knowledge about all  these things? Thanks to all the guys.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> OMG i really learnt soooo many things by following this thread. and i will continue to follow it. a big thanks to all the guys those who have questioned and answered here. but still can anyone suggest me a site through which i can get a clear knowledge about all  these things? Thanks to all the guys.



Ask, and we are here for replying


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeah there is no site where you will learn all these. One can learn these things only by experience. Even I didn't used some tut or reference to learn about these things.  Just keep asking and exploring.


----------



## Anindya (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually i was wanting a clear picture of all these things after getting to know that there r so many things in webhosting and getting a basic idea from here. such as:-
1. whats the difference between parking and hosting?
2. whats cpanel? 
3. whats wordpress doing here. 
4. what does DNS change mean?
5. how can a hyphen in the doamin name influence SEO?
6. Why does the need  arises to change registrar coz isnt it getting directly registered to ICANN through yahoo and all these type of sites?
u see so many questions to answer thats why asked for a site!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Actually i was wanting a clear picture of all these things after getting to know that there r so many things in webhosting and getting a basic idea from here. such as:-
> 1. whats the difference between parking and hosting?
> 2. whats cpanel?
> 3. whats wordpress doing here.
> ...


1. Parking - Is generally referred to those ads you see on sites which have same name of popular sites. Sedo is a common site for parking domains and earning money out of it.....For example.....*shopping.de/



> Domain Parking is simple way to earn money from your domains' natural traffic. If you have registered domain names, but they are not currently being used, then domain parking is a great way to put those domains to work, earning you revenue. You can make money without even lifting a finger! The idle domain is used to display relevant advertisements -every time a consumer clicks on one of the advertisements, you earn money.



More Info : *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain_parking

2. cPanel is a server side Hosting Control Panel. It is world most popular Linux Hosting Control Panel. Demo *x3demob.cpx3demo.com:2082/login/?user=x3demob&pass=x3demob

3. Wordpress is a Famous Blogging PHP based Script

4. Since your domain and hosting are seperate....i.e you can point your domain to any Webhost's Server...you have Nameservers attached to a domain which tell it to point to a particular server. DNS change refers to the time it takes for all ISP to update the DNS when you change Nameservers and other DNS setting for your domain 

5. Not a SEO expert.....maybe Google helps there

6. Domain Control Panel Interface, Pricing, Features, Addons, Most important....support are few reasons why people transfer from a Registrar to another registrar


----------



## Anindya (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks Sukhdeep. But can i park a domain with relevant content or it has to be content free? and why is wordpress needed for web-hosting or how is it going to help?


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 23, 2007)

Anindya said:
			
		

> Thanks Sukhdeep. But can i park a domain with relevant content or it has to be content free? and why is wordpress needed for web-hosting or how is it going to help?



1. And thats the difference between Parking and Hosting......Parking is when you dont need your domain and you park it with a provider and still earn out of it.

Hosting is when you have your  site with content of your choice 

2. Wordpress is not needed. Kiran in this case wanted his website with a Blog and Wordpress is a Blogging script.....for people who want to make Dynamic sites with ease and without knowing any programming


----------



## shashank4u (Sep 23, 2007)

@anindya
Parking wont earn you any significant money unless you have more than 100 parked domains ..so dont think abt parking


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> @anindya
> Parking wont earn you any significant money unless you have more than 100 parked domains ..so dont think abt parking



Depends....a parked domain having same name as that of a popular site.....can give you some good money  But i guess all domains are taken now


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 24, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> Probably he means that, previously that domain was registered, but later not renewed and hence get deleted from registry.



You are right. I searched in deleted domains list and found that it was registered once upon a time. Now it is available for registration.

*www.whois.net/searchD.cgi2?str=kiranworld&Search=Search&last_str=&page=0


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 24, 2007)

^^Oh My God
I was out for just 1 day and itna sab kuch ho gaya

FIrstly congrats kiran for ur domain name and luckily me also choosen same typo domian name its www.piyushworld.com

Now about web programming I too m like u but i heard everyone that installing wordpress is best choice and i will also do that.Actually I m messed up in work too much in office so was not able to reply to ur thread.

Regarding web hosting...i m very much confused but cant think about it now and have to postpond my site work for few days due to over work in office 

So when r u launching ur site...  

@cheeta
Does he also messed up with domain name like me


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 24, 2007)

^^^^
Almost same type of domain! 

So u messed up with domain? What was the mess all about?


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 24, 2007)

^^actually its like i tried a lot of stuffs....com .info .org .net and .in too

but finally i decided this .com

and regarding web hosting please let me know ur plans too as i have already postponded my site for few days due to this work in office.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2007)

*Ok, I have some question to ask.*

1. Suppose I buy a domain, but continue to host my blog on blogger, then all visits to old_name.blogspot.com will be redirected to new_name.com automatically. But if I change the host, then what will happen to visitor who goes to old_name.blogspot.com? Will I have to put a page "This site has moved to ......" and redirect them to my new domain? And what will happen to visitors who goes to some other page say, old_name.blogspot.com/page100? Will they get 404 error or the same redirect message?
Please explain to me.

2. What difference does it make whether I buy a domain at Rs300/yr or Rs3000/yr? All I want is a name, not hosting. So why different price?

3. If I buy hosting and then install wordpress to run my blog, wouldn't it be better to just buy a domain and start the blog in wordpress's own server? That way I would save money in hosting and also get unlimited bandwidth. Isn't that so, or m I wrong?



			
				Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> You are right. I searched in deleted domains list and found that it was registered once upon a time. Now it is available for registration.
> 
> *www.whois.net/searchD.cgi2?str=kiranworld&Search=Search&last_str=&page=0



Don't take deleted domains. You never know for what reason that site got scrapped.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

> 1. Suppose I buy a domain, but continue to host my blog on blogger, then all visits to old_name.blogspot.com will be redirected to new_name.com automatically. But if I change the host, then what will happen to visitor who goes to old_name.blogspot.com? Will I have to put a page "This site has moved to ......" and redirect them to my new domain? And what will happen to visitors who goes to some other page say, old_name.blogspot.com/page100? Will they get 404 error or the same redirect message?
> Please explain to me.



After you install WordPress under you new domain and hosting server... simple log in to the installation as Installation admin accunt, Nagivate to Manage and then import !!!

*img165.imageshack.us/img165/4189/importcm4.jpg

Done 



> 2. What difference does it make whether I buy a domain at Rs300/yr or Rs3000/yr? All I want is a name, not hosting. So why different price?



There is no one who sells domain for Rs. 3000/- per year  soplease give any link u u saw some one selling domain for Rs. 3000/- 



> 3. If I buy hosting and then install wordpress to run my blog, wouldn't it be better to just buy a domain and start the blog in wordpress's own server? That way I would save money in hosting and also get unlimited bandwidth. Isn't that so, or m I wrong?



Yes, u can but a lot of things are limited when u blog from WordPress Server


----------



## ahref (Sep 24, 2007)

No one is selling .com for 3000/- atleast online, although one of my friend sell domains at the rate of around Rs 1200/- but offline.

Generally difference in cost is because of controls and service you get, also depend upon the company/provider, how much profit they want to make.  if someone sell domain too cheap, below Rs 300, then there may be some catch, may be domain provider is not giving you full control.

Also new player try to sell too cheap to attract customer, but it makes their business less viable.

So don't go for too cheap either. Rate of domain between Rs 300 to 400 is reasonable.


PS All pricing keeping .com in mind.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 24, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Don't take deleted domains. You never know for what reason that site got scrapped.*


* 

Yep! That's the reason I didn't go for it inspite of many guys telling to change the domain. I never knew what kiranworld existed for! May be a a porno! Hence didn't want to take any chances. 

I am in the process of changing the DNS settings of Yahoo to the new host. 
I have two destination address. 

Should I enter both in CNAME record?

What about the A NAME record? Is it to be left as it as "Yahoo! Server"?*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

Log in to Yahoo Domains...

Click on Go to Domain Control Panel...

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/1162/01ha7.jpg

Now click on Edit domain Locking...

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/7715/02ea2.jpg

Un-Lock the domain from there....

Come back to main Page and Click *Manage Advanced DNS Settings*

Now there, Change the Name Servers to your Hosting service provider given ones...

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/17/03aq8.jpg



Hope this helps...


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

Nothing left me to answer


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks mate. That helped me. 

Now I have changed the DNS settings. I will be checking for updation. As soon as it's over, I will start website building.... 



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Nothing left me to answer



Ya, everything is solved as of now. But a bunch of questions will start while building the site!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Nothing left me to answer



Sorry  Next time I will Resist my self  and wait for u... 

@Kiran..

Welcome Bro


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Sorry  Next time I will Resist my self  and wait for u...
> 
> @Kiran..
> 
> Welcome Bro


We are Indian Super Fast L1 L2 L3 Admins 

Chalo....two more minutes left before World Cup starts......Letz Vote.....Satta baazi....a Domain Name


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> After you install WordPress under you new domain and hosting server... simple log in to the installation as Installation admin accunt, Nagivate to Manage and then import !!!
> 
> *img165.imageshack.us/img165/4189/importcm4.jpg
> 
> Done



No, no... you haven't got it. I'm asking what will visitors see when they type old_name.com in the address bar? After i have imported all posts to my new blog with a .com domain, will visitors to old_name.com see error 404 or will I have to place a redirecting page? You see, google will still have indexed pages of the old site through which visitors might come. 




> There is no one who sells domain for Rs. 3000/- per year  soplease give any link u u saw some one selling domain for Rs. 3000/-



Nobody is selling me domain @Rs3k. It was just an example.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> No, no... you haven't got it. I'm asking what will visitors see when they type old_name.com in the address bar? After i have imported all posts to my new blog with a .com domain, will visitors to old_name.com see error 404 or will I have to place a redirecting page? You see, google will still have indexed pages of the old site through which visitors might come.
> 
> Nobody is selling me domain @Rs3k. It was just an example.


1. You will have to put a Redirection page 
2. LOL, No worries....honeslty....the margins in selling domains is almost NIL.....I do only because people want all things under one head and most dont know domain name, hosting, DNS in the beggining so they get all from one place 
*
*Going Offline for Watching Match* Looks like others have left already
*Currently Active Users: 234 (25 members and 209 guests)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 24, 2007)

I am still online.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 24, 2007)

And i am back only to sleep in a few hrs


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 25, 2007)

Ok guys...DNS settings are now updated to the new host. I have installed Wordpress 2.2.2 using Fantastico in the CP panel of the host. Everything went well. But today I checked Wordpress website and found that they have released 2.3 version! 

I now want to update to this version. For your information, I have not added any content yet. So this is the easiest time to upgrade. But I have some questions...

My WP files are located at \home\kiran\public_html folder.

I have downloaded WP 2.3 to my PC. I have also made a Web disk account through which I can right away drag drop the files to & fro my PC & server. 
My question is should I replace the WP files in public_html folder with the downloaded WP 2.3 files right away?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2007)

Seriously I recommend...never use Fantascio. Its the worst auto installer. Uninistall your wordpress via Fantascio and upload WP 2.3 then after deleting any leftover files from Fantascio WP.

Now Create a database from sql databases option, add a user with all priviledges to it.

And now Go to *www.yourblog.com/ and it will ask you to create a wp-config.php file first which needs you to fill db info. After that You can start the install, fill the details and you are ready to go. WP install is very simple that you shouldn't need Fantascio for it.

Infact Never use fantascio for any script offered under it.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh...I never heard that Fantastico is a bad installer.
But are you sure it is www.yourblog.com ? I am getting only sponsored links in that website! Where should I locate the wp_config.php generator?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 25, 2007)

Uhh ... He meant your blog. A.k.a. YOUR "Kiran_Tech_Mania" 's BLOG. That'd be www.kirans-world.com I s'pose.


----------



## ahref (Sep 25, 2007)

yourblog.com means, write url of your blog


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 25, 2007)

See, Fantascio never created those softwares. So obviously don't hope it can cope well with structural changes made with each new version of 40+ included apps. So it most of time messes up while upgrading, installing or doing anything. Also Fantascio or your webhost can be responsible why you don't see latest versions of your favorite software in fanstascio panel.
SO I recommend to stay away from Fantascio.

And yes *yourblog.com meant place where you uploaded your blog files.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh! Sorry for that big confusion guys.
Navjot, I will try your way.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 25, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Oh...I never heard that Fantastico is a bad installer.
> But are you sure it is www.yourblog.com ? I am getting only sponsored links in that website! Where should I locate the wp_config.php generator?


lols thats a funny one


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 25, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> lols thats a funny one



 Excitement maybe


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 25, 2007)

^^^ Guys . Some part of it was due to frustration. 
I was struggling for more than 4 hours just to upload WordPress2.3 version to my host server. And ask me why?? Because I was doing it on a snail Airtel GPRS internet!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 25, 2007)

Good way is to pack it in Zip file and extract the zip on server rather than uploading file one by one


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 26, 2007)

Yep...I did the same in a cybercafe to avoid further frustration! 

Uploading the WP2.3 files is done to the server. I also created a SQL database with a user & gave all permissions to the user as suggested by navjot. But now I the install.php in wp_admin is not executing...how shall i install WP? Is this the problem of server host not supporting PHP? Or is a reboot of server needed?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 26, 2007)

Check if your public_html folder contains any .htaccess file. if yes delete them. Because your homepage is giving 500 error so most probably it can be due to a .htaccess file which contains code which is not supported by the webhost.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 26, 2007)

Ya. It was there in that folder. I deleted it. But still I am getting the same error. FYI, I have not deleted wordpress.zip file in public_html folder. Will it cause any problems? Also there are some other folders which are not a part of WP. The folders are:
_private
_vti_bin
_vti_cnf
_vti_log
_vti_pvt
_vti_txt
_cgi_bin
images


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 26, 2007)

The folders shouldn't cause any trouble. Let them remain there.
And your blog looks very nice. Congratulations!


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Sep 26, 2007)

It works now...i gues


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 28, 2007)

I thank everybody for their valuable suggestions. 
Finally my website is in some shape. 
I am also thankful to Ashish (Tuxfan) for his help in construction. 

I have some questions regarding wordpress. I will post them soon. 
Busy now...


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 28, 2007)

Put your website address in your signature buddy


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 28, 2007)

I was about to suggest the same.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2007)

Good thread... finally read it through....


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 28, 2007)

piyush gupta said:
			
		

> Put your website address in your signature buddy



Done!


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 29, 2007)

I've changed my blog template. Had a hard time modifying it to suit me, because I don't know html. Some work left. Will do it 2morrow. Pls have a look and tell me how it is?

Q: I'm not able to center the sitemeter label at the bottom. How to do it?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

Put this code around your sitemeter code

```
<div align="center">YourSITEMETERCODE</div>
```


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 30, 2007)

@navjot: thanks!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice site Kaushik! 
Btw, my website is ready. Started added contents! 

Could anybody give me a link of PHP codes for different colours?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

Can you explain what do you mean by php codes of colors? There are only hexadecimal codes of colors.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 30, 2007)

Ya, I mean colour codes... 
Also, I want to change the colour, size, format of the title text of a post. Where is it located? I searched in Header.php, but didn't understand well becoz I dono PHP.  Please let me know.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

Firstly it seems your site is again returning 500 Internal Error.

Regarding changing color codes of text and Title. You will need to check classes or ids used in formatting of theme from index.php and single.php files. Ususally post title is wrapped in a <h1> tag. Check if any class is affecting Post titles. Post titles are in form <?php the_title() ?> 

Colors and layout is affected by style.css of your theme file in your theme folder. You can change colors from there.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks navjot! 

Btw, my site is working pretty well. I dont see any problems. Are you on a slow dial-up? If yes, try once again.

And do let me know if you have any suggestions!


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

It means some webhosting troubles then. I am on 256Kbps Broadband.

And one serious suggestion, enable permalinks on your blog.

Go to Admin Panel>>Options>>Permalinks
Select Custom Option
Enter in the box: /%postname%/
And Click Update Permalink Structure. This is very useful step in getting indexed in search engines.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh.. probably server problem.
It was in Default mode with value : *www.kiran-world.com/?p=123
So now it's only /%postname%/ in custom box? what about the domain name?


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

Wordpress only needs that value. Yaar, wordpress knows your domain.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 30, 2007)

lol! Thanks


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's much better now.

Also update post links in your pages also. Increase number of recent posts in sidebar to atleast 10. This gives more visibility to blog. Also increase number of posts on main page to atleast 5.


----------



## blackpearl (Sep 30, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Nice site Kaushik!
> Btw, my website is ready. Started added contents!



That template is based on a WordPress theme. Have you ever seen a blogger theme look like that? Neither did I. Some guys at *www.jackbook.com/ are doing an awesome job converting WP templates to blogger. 

Btw, that header text on your site is looking cool. Did you did that urself?



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Also increase number of posts on main page to atleast 5.



I think 4 is perfect. Don't make the main page too long. I hate when I have to scroll for eternity.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Sep 30, 2007)

The template is a wordpress theme. Kiran is using wordpress not blogger.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 1, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> That template is based on a WordPress theme. Have you ever seen a blogger theme look like that? Neither did I. Some guys at *www.jackbook.com/ are doing an awesome job converting WP templates to blogger.
> Btw, that header text on your site is looking cool. Did you did that urself?
> I think 4 is perfect. Don't make the main page too long. I hate when I have to scroll for eternity.



Yes. As navjot said, I am using a Wordpress 2.3. And yes wordpress themes are much better than blogger. 

Header background is default. I have customized it in Photoimpact. 

Repeat: Can anybody give me link to colour code for different colours?

[EDIT]: Found the chart. *html-color-codes.com/


----------



## Anindya (Dec 16, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> It means some webhosting troubles then. I am on 256Kbps Broadband.
> 
> And one serious suggestion, enable permalinks on your blog.
> 
> ...



I have added the text u mentioned and i got this msg `You should update your .htaccess now.` What should i do now? Actually i have started my blog very recently so need lots of help. This is the link to that post. Thanks


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 16, 2007)

Check if you have a .htaccess named file in your public_html folder. If not, create it and if its there, make it writable.

And now again click Update under Permalinks...so that WP writes itself to .htaccess file.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 28, 2007)

Anindya, Congrats for starting a blog! Make sure you have enough time to keep it updated! I am finding very hard to keep mine updated. No time at all.


----------



## utsav (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey kiran hav u ever visited my blog.


i visited ur blog several times but i dont think u visited mine


----------

